# Main > General Discussion >  Pasis, Tear and Ascension

## Vellum

I want to thank you guys for being truly inspirational to me personally and all the time and effort you guys have contributed to the site over the years. I'm amazed at the work presented in the tutorials I've been reading. Just thought you needed to hear it again  :Wink: .  Hope to see new posts from all of you.   V

----------


## Vellum

I know there are others of you out there that also deserve the praise, my hats of to you guys also, I've just been going through their old tuts.

----------


## jtougas

The "Council of Masters" indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

I miss Ascension, I hope he comes back through soon. Pasis and Tear I didn't get the chance to know but they also have quite a legacy here.

All three of them quite helpful and inspirational in my opinion.

----------

